# MISS BUTT BRAZIL or Miss BUMBUM



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

The Best Pageant EVER : COED Magazine


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Pee in their bum, yes I would.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2011)

Dammmnnnn


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## gamma (Dec 5, 2011)

thx god my libido is shot right now ...lol


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

"Miss Butt Brazil" -- Best Beauty Pageant ... EVER! | TMZ.com


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2011)

i need to move to brazil


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2011)

Me too


----------



## meow (Dec 5, 2011)

Boing!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

What is it with Brazilians that sets them apart from the mongoloids in South central america?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

GD, now that's a beauty pageant I can stand behind!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> What is it with Brazilians that sets them apart from the mongoloids in South central america?



There awesome bums and they love anal, Brazilian porn


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

Keep em cumming!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube Video



She's the one!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> She's the one!








YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Well Colombia has a few...*






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube Video




Oh, thank you Min0lee, for showing me how that a beautiful ass can ease all the pain.

This just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Madmann (Dec 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Pee in their bum, yes I would.


 

Thanks for ruining a rare feel-good thread, fucking faggoty fruitcake.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Thanks for ruining a rare feel-good thread, fucking faggoty fruitcake.


 
Shut the fuck up you little bitch.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Shut the fuck up you little bitch.


 
Does that "A" on your faggoty shirt stand for Ass-kisser?
Or maybe advertising your gaped anus for gang-raping services.

I bet only the sweatiest of gym guys get Sloppy seconds with you.

Cum-vaccum.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 5, 2011)

I SEE BUTT PEOPLE!!!

Plenty of anus to plow,


----------



## Madmann (Dec 5, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I SEE BUTT PEOPLE!!!
> 
> Plenty of anus to plow,





SloppyJ said:


> I'm ready for you azza.


 
So it seems SloppyJackoff wants to be the 1st to experience your anus-plowing talents.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Guess who!*


----------



## Madmann (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> *Guess who*!


 
SloppyJackoff for sure. Azza's boyfriend is sucking that anus with savage aggression.

ROFL @ those germ-incubators.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


Madmann shoved a nigger baby he babysits up his anus and turned up the rap music..


----------



## Madmann (Dec 5, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Madmann shoved a nigger baby he babysits up his anus and turned up the rap music..


 
I gave up on the notion of you posting anything witty or sensible along time ago.

Now I just chalk it up to your trailor park education finally catching up and exposing you as a complete fool.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 5, 2011)

min0 lee repped!


----------



## Laborer (Dec 5, 2011)

I like big butts and cant lie!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> min0 lee Repped!



ty


----------



## CG (Dec 5, 2011)

idgaf if anyone of them had a schlong (or currently does) i would relentlessly fuck every single one of them


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Madmann I'm not getting on your level. You're a pathetic piece of shit that has no fucking real life. You are the laughing stock of IML. No one likes you go fuck yourself you tiny no weightlifting pussy.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2011)

Madmann said:


> SloppyJackoff for sure. Azza's boyfriend is sucking that anus with savage aggression.
> 
> ROFL @ those germ-incubators.



I will give you savage aggresion, i will eat your soul??????...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I gave up on the notion of you posting anything witty or sensible along time ago.
> 
> Now I just chalk it up to your trailor park education finally catching up and exposing you as a complete fool.



Your face in your AVI reminds of a funny situation i saw a few years ago, this gay guy was being held captive, and his gay captors had had enough torturing his anus, cause they were tired and he loved it that they let him off the ball gag, he then went and licked every window in the house, ran out the front door naked, ran full pelt down the street and smack bang into a bus. Well i was on the bus and it was you who ran up the back of it???...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 6, 2011)

i negged you as well faggot cuntfull brains…..


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> What is it with Brazilians that sets them apart from the mongoloids in South central america?


They are a hyper integrated former slave colony. Mixed race women always look better. It always draws out the best attributes.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 6, 2011)

I just masturbated in my office toilet!!! I don't feel an ounce of guilt either!


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Madmann I'm not getting on your level.


 
Exactly.

*You will never be cool enough or competent enough to reach my level.*



azza1971 said:


> Your face in your AVI reminds of a funny situation i saw a few years ago, this gay guy was being held captive, and his gay captors had had enough torturing his anus, cause they were tired and he loved it that they let him off the ball gag, he then went and licked every window in the house, ran out the front door naked, ran full pelt down the street and smack bang into a bus. Well i was on the bus and it was you who ran up the back of it???...


 
"had had" ?? WTF....who taught you how to speak, Ozzy Osbourne?

And trust me, it was not I who ran into that short yellow bus of yours.

It was your boyfriend chasing you after being savagely raped by SloppyJ.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> I just masturbated in my office toilet!!! I don't feel an ounce of guilt either!


 
Nobody cares.

Fucking aussie outback scum.


----------



## bigmanjws (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn! What a pagent, should be televised.........



min0 lee said:


> The Best Pageant EVER : COED Magazine


----------



## momiag1 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Dec 6, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Thanks for ruining a rare feel-good thread, fucking faggoty fruitcake.



You just excel at sucking at life don't you?  If you don't like people, you can block their responses so you don't see them so and crowd up threads with your douche baggery...


----------



## Madmann (Dec 6, 2011)

oufinny said:


> You just excel at sucking at life don't you? If you don't like people, you can block their responses so you don't see them so and crowd up threads with your douche baggery...


 
Any lameass who utters that horrendous phrase always cracks me up.

And I don't often take notice of SloppyJackoff's pathetic posts.

But ruining a great visual moment with his disgusting textual diarreha is 
just something I can't let slide, and I'll always be man enough to do so.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 7, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Nobody cares.
> 
> Fucking aussie outback scum.



I find you funny!! In a haha way!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 7, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Exactly.
> 
> *You will never be cool enough or competent enough to reach my level.*
> 
> ...



hahaha, who said the bus was yellow? Your grammar is worse than a Jew trying to concentrate????????? also had had means something dickwad, try looking it up, if you can take your hand out of your ass, i have seen you on Pornhub, punching your own ring??????..i never forget a face. Nice chair by the way??????.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)

*Miss Brazilian Grandma Pageant*






YouTube Video











Just what is that makes these woman different?
They look better than some 20 year olds.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 7, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, how come my grammy didn't look like that!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)

*Here's the video of the winner....*

.....who's your favorite?  I would have to disagree on this choice.






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Damn, how come my grammy didn't look like that!



You're a sick man.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 7, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You're a sick man.



I know..

That's a tough call, I like Nueele, or Eliana or Graciella. They can surely have a piece-a

Butt all of them have a...







YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Dec 7, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Your grammar is worse than a Jew trying to concentrate………


 
Umm yeah......



azza1971 said:


> also had had means something dickwad, try looking it up, if you can take your hand out of your ass…….


 
You're still bad at thinking before typing. Imbeciles and keyboards just don't mix.

So don't try again, I don't believe your peanut brain can survive much more.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Dec 8, 2011)

Man, these asses are beautiful...

And I'm not talking about that guy.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 8, 2011)

thank you for such a lovely thread Min0


----------

